# The Confessions Of A Fatass



## Cordeduroi (Mar 15, 2006)

Woah, I am starting a fitness journal!

My short term goal is simple: I want to get into shape by summer, which means I have 12 weeks to take some action. I'd like to focus on melting off most of this disgusting fat that I've been needlessly carrying around with me on and off for years, that's been making me feel like shit. And more to the root of the problem, I'd like to force myself into good, consistent habits of eating clean food and working out. I.E., break myself out of the cycle of doing well for some weeks/months and then throwing it all away by being inconsistent, lazy and eating like a pig--and then being pissed about it. Ugh, the worst feeling in the world.

I'm not sure if anyone is even going to read this, but just in case, I'll give some background information on myself. I guess I envision this being mostly for my own benefit (_my record of *success* hopefully_) but I absolutely do welcome and appreciate any encouragement or suggestions from anyone who cares to share in this thread. Whether that be, "_you're on the right track_" or "_you don't know what the hell you're doing_". It's all good. LOL.

Anyway, I'm the average American male, mid-20's, not ridiculously overfat but definitely too much and definitely weaker than I should be (especially bi's and tri's but all muscle groups in general). And we've all heard the laugh about the obese computer programmer--I work in IT and get about as much exercise as 'Comic Book Guy' if I don't force myself to work out. As for my stats, I'm 6'3", about 187.5 pounds currently, and I estimate that my body fat percentage is currently 18% to 22%. ...And I don't even want to SAY what my max reps are. LOL.

Over the past year, I've been fluxuating around 183-188 pounds with no real improvement in health or body. I've been doing some sporadic weight training (inconsistently of course) of simple exercises (benching, curls, etc, all upper body stuff), and getting out for a 20-30 minute run once in awhile. And not eating well at ALL. But in an effort to change those habits, in the past month, I have been eating better and consistently getting 120-150 minutes of cardio per week. But, frankly, it hasn't been enough. My struggle to get into shape over the past year has been a source of great frustration (_followed by guilt, followed by frustration, followed by guilt..._) for me. So I've basically decided this week that enough is enough--*I am going to meet my fitness goals in 2006 or die trying*.

So having said all of that (_sorry, I am longwinded_), my long term goals are:

Phase One   (_this is the phase that I hope to complete before June--12 weeks_)
Eat a clean      diet, consistently and with the correct calories/fat/carb/protein ratio      for optimum fat loss (_help?_)
Continue      getting 120-180 minutes of cardio per week (_right now I am usually      running 20 minutes in the morning and 20 minutes after work Monday through      Thursday_)
Start      consistent, moderate lifting to help with fat loss but also to begin building      muscle
Basically      loose as much fat as possible, move towards my ultimate goal of 10% or      less body fat (_I think I will need to loose about 10-15 pounds of fat in this phase in order to feel that I've 'succeeded'. I will then probably be around 172.5-175 pounds or around 15% body fat--I'm not sure yet._)
Phase Two  (_June through August/September 2006_)
Get my body fat percentage measured for the first time, start measuring my success in percentages rather than pounds (_hopefully I'll have less than 10      pounds to loose at this point_)
Body fat      percentage to 10% through a combination of fat loss and muscle gain
Super clean, planned 6 meals per day, add supplements, finetuned F/C/P ratio to start building muscle as well as continue loosing the remaining fat, less 'cheat days' per month
Consistent moderate lifting to finish off fat and start putting on muscle, focused on problem areas and muscle groups where I am weaker than I should be
Continue      cardio at some degree, whether it be at 120-180 minutes per week or      dropped to 60-120 minutes per week
Phase Three  (_the rest of 2006, 2007 and into the future_)
Assuming I am finally happy with the way I look and feel at this point, staying consistent with proper diet and lifting
Focus on      heavy lifting and getting bigger, maybe drop cardio altogether
Continue      getting my body fat measured monthly
Make time for      all of the hundreds of chicks that will want my body--LOL
So that's my basic plan at this point. I'd like to continue to update this thread of my progress weekly. And once I begin to have some success, hopefully looking back at this will help motivate me. I might even post pictures every once in awhile so that I can see there's been some improvement, even if it doesn't feel like it. Haha.

Assuming that anyone actually reads this and has some thoughts for me, as I stated above, I am open to and welcome any comments that you have. Or feel free to send me a private message if you'd like. I've been reading this forum for over a year and I know that everyone is really nice but also knows much more about how to get into shape than I do. So *consider this your open invitiation to chime in at any time*.

Ok, I guess that's about it.  Here's to a better me...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be along with you my Friend, best wishes and anything I can help with ask away!!! Excellent goals too BRother Cord!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Definitely a catchy title.     Good luck with the goals.  And don't worry about strength.  We were all newbies at one time.


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 15, 2006)

You can do it!  If you put the consistency and dedication that you show in posting properly and neat (l oh l but its true) you will go far my friend.

remember...diet is the key!


J


----------



## Cordeduroi (Mar 27, 2006)

A review of the past two weeks...

Ok, sorry I disappeared for awhile there.  Things have been crazy at work and my grandfather died over last weekend, so I had a million things going on with the family, etc.  *But* I didn't loose sight of my goals.  I definitely didn't make as much progress as I could have, but at the same time, I could have done a lot worse.

I've been able to keep my calorie intake to a decent amount, kept up my cardio regularly (between 60-120 min/week) and did some light weight lifting at home.  And, all things considered, I dropped a considerable amount of weight: I'm down 5.8 pounds from my all-time high of 2006 (194 pounds).  And usually, my weight on Monday morning is the highest of the week due to how much I pigged out over the weekend, but this morning, I was a low of 186.2 pounds.  So that's the 'good news'.

I guess the bad news would be that I need to step it up a notch and get more serious if I am going to make real progress.  Although I've been eating fairly low-cal, I haven't been eating good food.  I've been basically eating junk, just less of it.  I need to start eating better, keeping my work outs more consistent and more intense and getting to the gym to lift.  Obviously everyone knows that doing some curls and close set bench presses at home doesn't compare to a fullbody workout at the gym.

So I guess that's my challenge this week.

Thanks to everyone that left some encouragement for me!  That was very cool!    I need it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your GrandFather!!! Best wishes to you in keeping sight of your goals!!!


----------

